# water dragon



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

i was looking at getting a water dragon...i have an empty 46 gallon critter tank...

good investment to get one? are they easy to take care of...etc....


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

they seem pretty cool but i never had one b4


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I havent had any experience with them, but i know that they look really good!

Just make sure that you do a lot of reading up about them first and make sure that you are prepared and able to care fore its needs. I think there is a member on this site that owns some, cant remember who though. sure they will be able to give you more helpful advice than me


----------

